# Liquid meals



## Frenchie (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi !

I am a simplicity freak (also called lazy) and I try to cook as little as possible. I work, try to lift and do MMA while having a social life ... let's just say meal prep will be avoided if avoidable.

In France I was using Huel to complement my meals 3 time a day.

Here, in the US, I started looking at this great website : https://www.blendrunner.com/
It compares all liquid meals brands.

And I ended on Joylent Sport. I don't know if I can link so I am just going to post a picture of the stats here :



I think it looks great. I want to try hitting 3800-4000 calories per day and taking a bag of this per day (6.5 €) would do a big part of it for very little price and no cooking.

Any opinion on this ? Anyone ever tried ?


EDIT : I have also noticed "Athlete Fuel" and "Jake Sports". I'll check it out in detail tomorrow.

Thanks for your feedback or input


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 6, 2016)

I got $5 for whoever comes up with the best theoretical description of how it tastes.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 6, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I got $5 for whoever comes up with the best theoretical description of how it tastes.



I'll team with my arch nemesis to sweeten the pot to $8 and....six...seven...eight...oops that's a dime...$8.17.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 6, 2016)

Meal prep doesn't have to be a huge deal.  Couple hours on a Sat or Sunday and you're set for the week. At our house we don't girl a steak, or a couple chicken breast, we grill several pounds and eat that during the week.  A big rice cooker is helpful too.  

I don't have an opinion on the bag-o-liquid-food. I'll add $1.83 to make it an even 10 bucks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2016)

Carb content seems awfully low.


----------



## IHI (Oct 6, 2016)

Other than fast prep and tasting like bland shit, believe it'd be cheaper to eat healthy real food, that stuff isn't cheap and have they figured it out to have enough to sell when needed or you still have to wait months to get first order due to backlog and inability to meet demand?


----------



## Iron1 (Oct 6, 2016)

Joylent? 

IT'S MADE OUT OF PEOPLE!!


----------



## stonetag (Oct 6, 2016)

Iron1 said:


> Joylent?
> 
> IT'S MADE OUT OF PEOPLE!!



HAHA, I was thinking Soylent Green also Ron!!


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 6, 2016)

Well I was taking Huel so it can't taste worth. And I learnt to drink without tasting ^^
I will keep checking the other brands I mentioned but I think I will go for such a liquid meal.
I like the fact that I know exactly what I eat etc.

that's what I like about Huel, i didn't have to care about being organized, i just knew that I had all I needed in my office to keep my nutrition on point.
I am not saying I will replace all my meals with that but if I can do 3 real meals and 3 of those per day.



> Carb content seems awfully low.





> I would suggest you start at 3700 cals per dayear.
> 
> Divide up the calories at 1g per pound lean mass for protein. .45 g per pound lean mass for fats. Whatever cals remain from the 3700 fill with carbohydrate.


I should be eating around 180g+ of protein
81g of fat


If I eat a bag of this per day (331g of carbs), how much carb should I add in my other meals ? Not sure I understand the end of what I just quoted.


----------



## HDH (Oct 6, 2016)

Sounds like a diarrhea diet to me.

I hope you don't take this approach with all your...

If this was easy, everyone would be jacked.

H


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 6, 2016)

well I have been on Huel for 6 months from january to June, and it works just fine. I was gaining 500g-1kg of lean mass per month. And my bodyfat is fine. Check out my log for pictures. i think I have pretty good results.
I didn't have to worry about proteins while I was on Huel, I was getting 160g and I had two real meals on top of that.
people tend to be afraid of progress. If you have fibers in your diet I don't see why you would have any issue.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 6, 2016)

> If this was easy, everyone would be jacked.


Not a valid argument


----------



## CardinalJacked (Oct 6, 2016)

Just buy cheaper stuff like chicken, rice, dbol, whatever, and blend it up and drink it like the Vanilla Gorilla or the Mountain. Either way I'm sure it tastes like horrible. 

Which really isn't that bad as long as she just got out of the shower.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 6, 2016)

(wups, double post ...)


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 6, 2016)

> Which really isn't that bad as long as she just got out of the shower.


What ? ^^"

I was looking for whether or not, the macros look fine and would suit my goal.
I don't give a shit about taste as long as it's drinkable (no, I'm not going to blend chicken breast ^^)
I am not going to go through the struggle of doing my own shakes to earn one dollar per shake if this does the trick well for 2.17 euros per meal

i like the idea of no shopping for ingredients, no measuring, no time wasted, just drink this between meals on no-brain mode.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 6, 2016)

I have blended chicken breast. I don't know how it changes the taste so much, but it's awful.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> What ? ^^"
> 
> I was looking for whether or not, the macros look fine and would suit my goal.
> I don't give a shit about taste as long as it's drinkable (no, I'm not going to blend chicken breast ^^)
> ...



Just give it a try and let us know if it's any good.


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 6, 2016)

I will ! I was ordering Joylent Sport but discovered they don't ship to the USA...
i ended up on this website : https://diy.soylent.com/
People are having fun there !
I found this recipe in particular : https://diy.soylent.com/recipes/sean-superfood-v3
I'd prefer something where everything is already mixed for me though.
Jake sport seems nice but too expensive.



> > Carb content seems awfully low.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand what you meant by "whatever cals remain from the 3700 fill with carbohydrate." 331g carbs seemed like a lot to me ...


----------



## HDH (Oct 6, 2016)

Frenchie said:


> well I have been on Huel for 6 months from january to June, and it works just fine. I was gaining 500g-1kg of lean mass per month. And my bodyfat is fine. Check out my log for pictures. i think I have pretty good results.
> I didn't have to worry about proteins while I was on Huel, I was getting 160g and I had two real meals on top of that.
> people tend to be afraid of progress. If you have fibers in your diet I don't see why you would have any issue.


Ya, you're right, I don't know your progress or actual diet but when you start off a thread saying you're too lazy to cook, it makes one wonder.

I'll take a look in the next few days. You must be doing well because no one is giving you shit and that was an intelligent response.

H


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 7, 2016)

So I think that whole food is much better than liquid food.  If you are going to be drinking one of these a day that is almost all of the nutrition you are supposed to get in a day so you would be getting very little nutritional benefits from you whol food which is far superior than a shake like this.  
With a 3700 cal per day with about 180 g of protein and 81 g fat leaves with about 550 g of carbs. After this shake you only have about 1000 cal with 5g protein 20 g fat and about 220 g carbs which is nothing really except for a big bowl of plain pasta with some some olive oil
I am sorry man but I think you should probably spend more time prepping food and focusing on real food than a liquid diet


----------



## Frenchie (Oct 7, 2016)

> So I think that whole food is much better than liquid food.


I see a lot of people say that. But what I don't understand is that a macro-nutrient is a macro-nutrient right ?
If I eat oats or oat flour, there is basically no difference ...
The fact that a lot of people tell me whole food is better than liquid is not an argument for me, a lot of people are anti-gmo, anti-vaccines, anti-lots of stuff without knowing why.

And I was thinking about doing half half. Keeping three real meals and getting to the required macros with the liquid meals.
The nutrition value I gave you is not for one shake but if you take 5 a day. Everything can be adapted.

In any case, I will be trying liquid meals for 3/6 of my meals and I will let you know how I feel.
I just have to figure out if I do them myself (recipe above) or if I go for athlete fuel (only one at a decent price that delivers in the US) ; I would really prefer the joylent sport but hey don't deliver.


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 7, 2016)

Hey man, I definitely have no problem with supplementing your nutrition with shakes to help, sometimes I make a shake to drink in the morning for breakfast.  The only thing I want to point out is that in your original post the picture you included states that each bag contains what is listed there. And you said right below that you intend to drink a bag a day.  i would just suggest trying to get most of your nutrition from real food and use the shakes for after workouts, when you need a meal quick and don't have enough time to make something, or to help get nutrients when you can't eat from maybe a lack of appetite


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 7, 2016)

There will be a difference when consuming liquid vs whole foods when it comes to diet-induced thermogenesis (small part of overall energy expenditure, will be less with liquid meals) and appetite regulation (in general, people feel less full when consuming liquid vs whole) but beyond that...I don't really see an issue as long as its not your exclusive food source


----------



## Frenchie (Dec 26, 2016)

Maybe it's my English but I am not sure I understand a word of your post ...
Anyhow, I went from 200 to 210 with half my meals being liquid (huel).
A nutrient is a nutrient.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 26, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I have blended chicken breast. I don't know how it changes the taste so much, but it's awful.



X2x.  

Idk wtf happens but yea, it just ruins the piece of meat.  

Op, this has to be one interesting lil eating deal.  Every 3rd or 4th day just make a huge dinner n buy plastic containers so the stuff still tastes semi decent by day 3/4 when ur in your last meal or two.  

I also eat stuff like Greek yogurt, nuts, liquid egg whites, granola, rye bread & a few others to help you supplement your meals


----------



## Kyle (Jan 7, 2017)

In my opinion, you should take the time and eat some real food. Maybe you don't feel the bad effect yet, but after a while you will. It's only my opinion, so you do what's best for you.


----------



## IHI (Jan 7, 2017)

Ive been very intrigued with these new generation liquid meals that can sustain a body day to day for yrs as evident by creator of soyulent (sp?) hes been loging his journey since day one as a living experiment and to date no real side effects either way, just normal life as if he was eating real food. 

So i keep my mind open, i get the argument based on status pro quo of whole food is king, but at the same time im open to see if all these vitamins and minerals through a man made concoction are just as good because a nutrient is a nutrient is a nutrient...so i find things like this very interesting honestly. 

Plus the good it could do in impoverished countries to help feed folks which last i heard some scientists were evaluating that soylent stuff to get it approved for just such a thing, air drop crates of bagged powdered goods, add water, boom- full meal in a bag


----------



## So1970 (Jan 10, 2017)

What about the enjoyment factor.dont you like to just sit down and enjoy your meal. I fully understand saving time and not liking to cook.but some things in life you should take your time with.


----------



## IHI (Jan 10, 2017)

So1970 said:


> What about the enjoyment factor.dont you like to just sit down and enjoy your meal. I fully understand saving time and not liking to cook.but some things in life you should take your time with.



Yeah, theres that, but alot of folks in body sports dont see food as enjoyment, merely a fuel to keep the body going, so enjoyment is actually low on allot of their list vs function.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jan 10, 2017)

Too lazy to cook food but can make time to come to a forum and write all about it. Lmfao! Shit like this makes me wonder sometimes what the flying fuk!?
!S!


----------



## thqmas (Jan 10, 2017)

Well your first problem is you're lazy.

Life taught me that lazy people work harder in life, period. It seems they will put so much energy and so much time in finding new ways not to do simple everyday tasks.

Sure, being lazy has its benefits, in some way. The lazy can find new "out of the box" ideas on how to do stuff in the less amount of energy. But the search of that perfect, elusive, lazy solution in so time consuming...

Look, bottom line:

Eating solid food makes you take your time while eating, thus, your stomach can handle the food you put in it in a better way. You can eat and be done with it.

Make that same amount of food liquid, and the chances you will take it down in the same amount of time without feeling bad with your stomach are slim.

What I mean is you will be drinking all day and sipping on your veggies/chicken/olive oil shake all day long, you will feel bloated all day long, you will not reach your daily caloric intake and it will, in fact, be more time consuming.

Actually, after you try for years to find less time consuming ways to make your food, you understand that meal prep IS, in fact, the lazy solution... Think about it, or just throw your time, food and money in a mixer and go for it.

Source: 
I'm french and I actually tried to "save" time like you suggest.


----------

